# Imprimir el nombre de los componentes en PCB



## htkkevin (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola!  

Tengo tiempo intentando averiguar como hago para imprimir o colocalar el nombre de los componentes en un circuito impreso. Realmente he estado buscando por todo internet pero no he tenido buenos reultados.

Aqui les dejo una imagen de lo que me refiero si todavia no esta muy claro.

Les agredeceria si alguien sabe como hacerlo.


----------



## asherar (Ago 6, 2008)

Esos textos son una serigrafía aparte (en PROTEL es la "Top Overlay"). 

Acá te enseñan lo básico:  http://serigrafia4t.com.ar/
y aquí: http://www.serigrafiaintegral.com.ar/Curso.htm

Saludos !


----------



## htkkevin (Ago 6, 2008)

Gracias Alejandro, por fin puedo dejar de darme golpes en la cabeza averiguando como es que se hace.

Voy a revisar bien los link que me dejaste para luego hacer unas pruebas.

Gracias
Saludos!


----------



## ciri (Ago 6, 2008)

tambien algunas personas lo hacen como si fuera cuando imprimir las pistas del PCB, del lado del cobre.. usando un papel de ilustración impreso en laser..

es lo mismo nada más que lo haces del otro lado (lado del pertinax)


----------



## asherar (Ago 7, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> tambien algunas personas lo hacen como si fuera cuando imprimir las pistas del PCB, del lado del cobre.. usando un papel de ilustración impreso en laser..
> es lo mismo nada más que lo haces del otro lado (lado del pertinax)



Perdonen mi ignorancia. *No se trata de un chiste*. 
Impreso en laser con qué color de tonner ? Usarás amarillo como color más cercano ... 

No me queda muy "claro" (literalmente).


----------



## ciri (Ago 7, 2008)

si.. ese es el detalle.. no lo podés hacer en blanco.. pero en negro no queda mal..


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 7, 2008)

http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04351eu6.jpg

Yo lo hago de la misma manera que cuando transfiero el toner del lado del cobre.


----------



## asherar (Ago 7, 2008)

Yo con mi plotter de dibujo podría, y no debería tardar mucho. 
Nunca lo hice, pero podía usar el lapiz de "licuid peiper". 
Cuando pruebe les subo algunas fotilis. 
Promesa!


----------



## quantum (Ago 7, 2008)

Bueno..
Ciertamente puedes hacerlo con toner como dijo el compañero ciri... usas el mismo metodo que usastes para las pistas de cobre, lo unico es que estas limitado a que quede de color negro. (a mi no me parece mal, pero es cuestion de gustos y estetica), La unica forma que conosco para que quede de otro cilor es haciendolo por cerigrafia y usas pintura del color que desees.

Si alguien conoce otro metodo pare esto, seria buano compartirlo.
Exito¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fguerreroa (Sep 19, 2008)

El método de serigrafia es como sigue.

Debes contar con los siguientes materiales:

1) Placa de Baquelita o Fibra de Vidrio con una cara con cobre (Single Layer).
2) Acido Perclórico.
3) Laca transparente en spray.
4) Esponja para lavar platos (esas de color verde) Scotch Brite.
5) Dos recipientes de plastico
6) Un calentador de agua.
7) Una pinza de plástico.
8) Taladro tipo drimmel + brocas especiales para hacer circuitos impresos.
9) Lapicero (plumon) de tinta indeleble (tinta permamente).
10) Jabon Líquido.
11) impresora laser monocromatica (que el toner esta en muy buen estado)
12) Hoja de papel fotográfico del menor gramaje posible (mas delgadas que las hojas de papel fotografico comunes de marca epson, hp etc etc).
13) Cinta adhesiva blanca Mask-in-tape.
14) Tela de algodon o franela.
15) Papel toalla
16) Plancha con superficie de teflon.

Lo que se hace es primero lavar la placa de cobre con agua fria y jabon líquido, ayudandonos con la esponja de lavar ollas. Luego secarla con papel toalla. Despues realizar la impresión de la hoja con el diseño hecho en tu programa de preferencia (Proteus, Eagle, Orcad, etc). Calentar la botella de ácido en un recipiente con agua caliente (baño maria) lo mas caliente que puedas, pero ojo que no se vaya a derretir la botella del acido jajaja. Mientras va calentando el ácido, se supone que ya has cortado tu porción de placa de cobre, luego fijas la parte donde esta impresas las pistas en el papel fotografico con la cara de cobre, con cinta mask in tape. Luego lo que vas a hacer es humedecer la tela de algodon o franela (que no este chorreando agua, porque puedes malograr tu plancha) y ponerla encima del papel, en una base de madera empiezas a planchar encima de la tela y empujar fuertemente contra el papel uniformemente por un lapso de 5 minutos. 

Cuando hayan pasado los 5 minutos, inmediatamente con una pinza lo sumerges con papel y todo dentro de un recipiente con agua caliente, quitas las cintas adhesivas mask in tape y esperas que se vaya despegando el papel de la placa de cobre, pasado dos minutos de remojo, vas soltando con mucho cariño la hoja de papel de la cara de cobre, visualiza bien si las pistas estan quedando pegadas en la cara de cobre, como si fuera un tatoo. Saca los restos de papel que puedan quedarse pegados con un isopo para limpiarse la oreja. Si por ahi alguna pista se deshizo, se rompio, corregir los errores con un lapicero o plumon de tinta indeleble (tinta permamente) de punta fina Luego de esto ya lo tienes que sumerger en una cubeta o recipiente, donde ya has vertido el acido caliente y dicha tarjeta tiene que tener la cara de cobre mirando hacia abajo. Sacude o mueve el recipiente con el acido mas la tarjeta sumergida, como si estuvieras arrullando a un bebe en un coche, esto sirve para que circule el acido por todos lados.

Fijate que el ácido haya corroido las zonas donde no tienen pistas, luego que ya termino, lavar la tarjeta de circuito impreso con agua fria. 

Luego pasar el ovillo de metal para lavar ollas y platos, para dejar la parte de cobre brillante. Rociar con una pasada con laca transparente en spray. Dejar secar por 3 horas. Luego que has terminado, puedes proceder a realizar los agujeros con un drimmel y una broca muy delgada para los componentes que vayas a colocar. 

Y con esto ya tendrias tu tarjeta PCB hecha. Pronto con un amigo haremos un tutorial con fotos.

Saludos desde Lima, Perú.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 19, 2008)

quantum dijo:
			
		

> Bueno..
> Ciertamente puedes hacerlo con toner como dijo el compañero ciri... usas el mismo metodo que usastes para las pistas de cobre, lo unico es que estas limitado a que quede de color negro. (a mi no me parece mal, pero es cuestion de gustos y estetica), La unica forma que conosco para que quede de otro cilor es haciendolo por cerigrafia y usas pintura del color que desees.
> 
> Si alguien conoce otro metodo pare esto, seria buano compartirlo.
> Exito¡¡¡¡¡


Las impresoras laser funcionan todas por calor. ¿Alguien tiene una acolor? podría hacer la prueba.


----------



## ciri (Sep 19, 2008)

yo hice un par de impresiones pero no hay caso.. blanco no imprimen..

se puede llegar a usar un amarillo patito.. pero no queda muy bien.. me quedo con el negro..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Las impresoras laser funcionan todas por calor. ¿Alguien tiene una acolor? podría hacer la prueba.



Las impresoras láser color (Tampoco las de chorro de tinta) no imprimen el blanco.
Para representar el blanco en la imagen lo que se hace es no hacer nada, se deja ver el blanco del papel de fondo.


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Las impresoras láser color (Tampoco las de chorro de tinta) no imprimen el blanco.
> Para representar el blanco en la imagen lo que se hace es no hacer nada, se deja ver el blanco del papel de fondo.



Y si el papel no es bien, bien, bien blanco ? A joderse !

PD: Entonces ... ¿ qué hago con el "conteiner" de resmas A4 de *papel negro* 
que me compré ? Con razón estaba tan barato ! 
Alguno que invente el tonner blanco, por favor !


----------



## ciri (Sep 20, 2008)

creo que ya existe!. si no entendí mal.

http://www.kingjim.co.jp/products/electronic/tepra/sr3900p.html


----------



## El nombre (Sep 22, 2008)

Si se puede pintar en blanco. Con configurar la impresora es más que suficiente. Mañana me entretengo en fotografiralo. (no garantizo que mañana sea mañana esactamente, el tiempo es el tiempo)


----------

